# Some food questions (raw, toys, etc)



## Samajade (Apr 9, 2012)

I found a toy pup that I really really like from a decent breeder and will be picking her up Wednesday. Right now she's eating a decent kibble, which is left out for her all day to pick at. I have a few questions I hope you guys can help with.

First, I want to switch her to a frozen or dehydrated raw. What's the best way to do that with a teeny pup? (Teeny as in just less than 2 pounds and 14 weeks old.) Just switch her cold turkey? I've always heard not to mix kibble with raw so can't slowly switch as you do from one kibble to another, right? And how long do I keep her on the kibble after getting her home?

Second, as I want her on raw, I can't leave it sitting out all day. Is that okay with a teeny pup? I know hypoglycemia is supposed to be a worry with the little ones...is it okay to feed her like 3 or 4 times a day until hypoglycemia isn't a worry anymore (which is when?)? Or does she really HAVE to have food left out all the time? (in which case maybe I'm best switching her to the very best kibble I can find, then going to raw when hypoglycemia isn't a worry anymore?)

Third, does it matter if one feeds a frozen raw like Instinct or a dehydrated like Honest Kitchen? 

Last, what kind of raw meaty bone would I be looking for for a dog this size? Chicken neck? Rib? Something else? And am I looking for her to eat the entire thing as in crunch it up, or...?

Thanks so much!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would keep her on the food she is used to for the first few weeks - the risk of hypoglycaemia is particularly high at times of extra stress, such as first moving to a new home. Have kibble AND water easily available all the time, in whichever room you spend your time together. The easiest way I found was to measure out a day's allowance in the morning, and put a little out at a time. That way I could keep track of how much the puppy had eaten at different times of the day, while still free feeding.

When she has completely settled with you, I would let her decide how you change. If she loves the raw food, it may be easiest to change over in one go. If she is picky, but still enjoying the kibble, perhaps one RMB a day, and a reduced ration of kibble. I can't advise on the frozen nuggets, although I know there are people on here who have used them successfully. Do be sure that they are a complete diet, including ground bone - I know some of the nuggets sold in the UK are a complementary, rather than complete food.

The easiest RMBs I've found for tiny dogs are chicken wings, cut in half at the joint. This gives you a miniature drumstick and a lobster claw, each of which weighs 1.5 - 2 ounces, and would be about half a day's food for a toy puppy. She should crunch up every scrap, bone and all! I hope she enjoys them as much as my dogs do!

Looking forward to photos of your new addition!


----------



## Samajade (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for the reply. So, after the first couple weeks, it is okay to feed both kibble and raw? Thought it was bad to do that because pH changes or something?

Also, after those couple weeks, do I still have to leave down kibble all the time? She'll be 18 weeks by then, I believe. At what point does it stop being an issue? (and is it a worry overnight?)

Thanks so much! I've had toys all my life, but never one this small.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There is an argument that raw and kibble are digested at different rates, but people on here have reported combining them without problem. With a very tiny puppy I would feed four meals a day until she is around 4 months old, and possibly longer. Then three meals, moving to two meals a day when she is around 6 - 7 months old. It does depend upon the puppy, though - some like fewer, bigger meals, some just get too excited to eat and have to be persuaded with frequent small meals. Most eat more during growth spurts, and then ease off for a while. She may decide herself that she is simply not hungry at certain times. I would go with what your breeder recommends in terms of when to move on from free feeding, and introduce raw at that stage. 

I have never had a problem with hypoglycaemia - my first papillon was small, and was free fed for the first few months. Sophy was a more robust pup, but I also free fed her at first. Poppy was 14 weeks or so when I got her, and a good weight - as I recall she was already on three meals a day. I made sure the treats I used were highly nutritious, too.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I caution leaving kibble out all day.. it has made many a toy poodle including mine picky and underweight.. including my own poodle. I have to feed multiple times a day and now she eats like a champ. Took a couple years for me to figure it out. Keep nutrical on hand if you are worried about hypoglycemia... She may become "picky" when you start the raw ignoring the kibble anyway and waiting for the tastier raw lol.

As for the raw I started with chicken necks . I feed their kibble first in a smaller portion than usual and add a neck. I now have duck necks.. still working on doing more raw with the girls..


----------



## Samajade (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks so much guys - I really appreciate it!

Ladyscarletthawk: I have to really agree. I have never fed free choice, mostly for housebreaking reasons but also because it seems to me that they don't really ever learn to put their faces down and eat - they just pick. Your theory of underweight is borne out with my girl, too. I picked her up Friday and she is definitely too thin (having been fed free choice her whole life). Went for our vet check yesterday and the vet said she most definitely needs some meat on her bones.
So, you feed raw and kibble at the same meal? No problems?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have two small breeds that went through the switch a couple of years ago. For ME - once the pup is in a good place in its new home and you want/intend to do Raw, I say go full on 100% and see how it goes. 

I worried for months trying to get creative with what to feed a 6lb dog. Here are things that worked for our two:

I did not feed it frozen

Chicken wings 
Chicken thighs - and I have always cut them to correct portion with no issues
Chicken necks
Chicken feet as a filler snack through out the day (these are nice to have in the beginning phase when you feed more bone than meat)
Pork and lamb ribs are easy to trim the bone to safe portions - in regards to pork, I will give then a neck to chew on every now and then since there is a good bit of meat for their size, I don't feed these to the big dogs
Beef - is tricky so I cannot advise here. Our two throw beef right up -any beef to include beef liver, heart and kidney. Its very strange. (I should start my own thread on this)
Of course they get other items now but this is a nice start.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Samajade said:


> Thanks so much guys - I really appreciate it!
> 
> Ladyscarletthawk: I have to really agree. I have never fed free choice, mostly for housebreaking reasons but also because it seems to me that they don't really ever learn to put their faces down and eat - they just pick. Your theory of underweight is borne out with my girl, too. I picked her up Friday and she is definitely too thin (having been fed free choice her whole life). Went for our vet check yesterday and the vet said she most definitely needs some meat on her bones.
> So, you feed raw and kibble at the same meal? No problems?


Yes I will feed a smaller kibble portion first then take the girls outside for a chicken or duck neck treat. No issues. I dont want to feed them in the same bowl for two reasons. One I dont want them to pick thru their dinner, and two they pull out the necks onto the floor anyway lol.  

I worked on my toy poodle first to get her to eat readily.. she had to learn that you never know when your meal will come so you better eat and eat now. I only rec this on a healthy dog which she was. She is a small dog about 9" or so at the withers and about 5lbs in good weight.. she would fluctuate between 4-4.8lbs over the years. Now she's like a vacuum cleaner!


----------



## upsidedownsarah (Jun 10, 2012)

Olie said:


> I have two small breeds that went through the switch a couple of years ago. For ME - once the pup is in a good place in its new home and you want/intend to do Raw, I say go full on 100% and see how it goes.
> 
> I worried for months trying to get creative with what to feed a 6lb dog. Here are things that worked for our two:
> 
> ...


Great ideas!

Someone said to keep Nutrical on hand, and I did that when Liam, my toy boy, was a little puppy. He had a travel bag to ride in, and I slipped it into one of the pockets. If we were out for over an hour or two, I'd give him some Nutrical and a drink of water. 

I offered Liam some raw chicken when he was about ten weeks old. He had been raised on kibble at the breeders' house, and he had never seen raw meat. I kept offering and changed him off of the kibble and onto Evo canned. It took him awhile to get the hang of the raw, but once he did, he ate pretty well. He sure has beautiful teeth and coat.


----------

